# Comments and suggestions for our first coop



## wyattusmc (Apr 10, 2013)

We have four pullets. Inside the coop is two roosting bars and two nesting boxes.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Very nice, looks like a good size for your flock.


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

very nice coop. much prefer the home made ones to shop bought


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Nice coop. If all else fails, built and sell those for an income.


----------

